# what is this 9mm /m39



## gotigers (May 19, 2009)

Recently a distant relative passed and there was lots of 9mm ammunition. His executor does not want it. Its overall length measures the same as 9x19 and i can hand cycle the rounds thru my 9mm Ruger P89. It is FMJ ball type ammo.

I found this site, but it doesn't say much: http://www.amkat.se/eframe3.html

I am assuming it is 9x19. Any other way to determine what it is? Is it safe to shoot?

here are some pics:










"skarpa patroner" translates to "sharp cartridges".


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

From what I have been able to glean from the web it looks like you have a box of Skarpa brand 9mm ammo that was manufactured in 1952.

It was probably manufactured back during Korean War. 

Do a Googal search on Skarpa ammo. When I did it, it came up with a bunch of pages in some foreign language. I would think if the ammo is still in good condition that it would still be good to shoot.

Here is what I would do. Not saying you should, just what I would.
I would take the box with me to the range and load 1 round in the barrel, and fire it.
If you know the round fired properly then try another. If you are not sure. Remove the mag, clear your chamber several times, and field strip the pistol, check the barrel to be sure the slug is not inside. Put gun back together. If you were not sure if the round fired properly the bullet may have gone off very weak (squib shot), if that is the case or if the slug is still in the barrel. Do not shoot any more. Give the rest to some one who can remove the slugs and dispose of the old powder and reload the brass after putting a new primmer in them.
No matter what the condition of the powder or primer. If the Slugs can be safely removed and the primers replaced the brass can be reused.

Have fun.


----------



## gotigers (May 19, 2009)

yep, i to am a concerned about squib loads, my biggest concern is, if this is AP rounds. I would hate to take it to the ranges and shoot and AP round thru the ranges back stop. I guess i will find someone to pull a bullet and cut it in two. Just to make sure there is not pointed steel core.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

It may be AP but (I admit I am not a ammo expert) I have never heard of AP rounds having the rounded brass head like that bullet has. I was also always under the impression that AP ammo was color coded.
See if you can find a steel plate that you can hang from the back stop. something about 1/4 to 1/2 inch thick. The drop plates at the range I go to are about 1/4 inch and I have never had anything go through it.
If you can find something like that, scrap or something from a welders shop you could try a round on it. If it goes through to the berm then you know and no damage to the range equipment. If it does not, then you have plenty of plinking ammo.


----------



## gotigers (May 19, 2009)

i finally got a chance to shoot some. Half of the box i shot would not fire. Old junk. Whatever type of ammo it is, it is worthless. I would never use it to protect my family or self.


----------

